# NREMT P, TEMS & Ex Military where to next?



## Flyhi (Mar 13, 2012)

HI All,

I have been looking at a few options re getting some overseas work as a medic. I have not looked into the TEMS side of the overseas work yet but was wondering if any of you guys/gals have any good sites to look up for reasearch reasons. Also if you know of any tac medic jobs going I'd appreciate all the help you can lend. Its hard to see whats out there at the moment. If anyone is concerned about qualifications PM me and I can fill you in.

Thanks


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 13, 2012)

*re*

Linkedin.com would be a good place to start for sure.  Especially with overseas work.  There are some very knowledgable people on this forum with overseas experience also with more intimate knowledge of some of the companies also


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 25, 2012)

Two of my buddies from the army now work in Abu Dhabi as paramedics, if you have some experience in UAE you may look into it.  I prefer Dubai myself but don't know anyone working there.


----------



## PG506 (May 1, 2012)

*contractor positions*

There are plenty of recruiters on linked in


----------



## airbornemedic11 (May 25, 2012)

There's plenty of work as a contractor. Iraq, Astan, Africa. I can't tell from your bio, but if you're prior military it's easy to get started. There are Dept of State contracts in Iraq and Dept of Defense contracts in Afghanistan. Check out Global, Triple Canopy and Dyncorp just to name a few. Also, CHS handles the medical support for State Dept in Iraq. These are full blown hospitals with medics, RNs, RTs, paramedics, PAs, docs, lab, x-ray. Hooah.


----------



## airborne2chairborne (Jun 16, 2012)

Have you checked out Aegis yet? They're a British PMC


----------



## airbornemedic11 (Jun 20, 2012)

Check out secureaspects.com, closeprotectionworld.com, shooterjobs.com. These all have job listings for contracting overseas. Type up a good resume and post it on each of these, recruiters will be able to see you. Closeprotectionworld is free. The others are about $5-$20/month. You can cancel it after you find a job.


----------

